# Dresser 800 Series Specs??



## bluedeuce (Jan 6, 2022)

I just picked this large dresser 3-cylinder pump, but i know nothing about it. What cfm will it put out? How many HP motor does it need? I might be selling it, it is pretty large. What is it worth? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bluedeuce,

Looks like a super commercial 2 stage, 20 HP pump, The two outboard pipe fittings are for connection to an air filter the middle pipe fitting is a "high pressure" side output to connect to a check valve before the tank.

see this video below:






Stephen



bluedeuce said:


> I just picked this large dresser 3-cylinder pump, but i know nothing about it. What cfm will it put out? How many HP motor does it need? I might be selling it, it is pretty large. What is it worth? Thanks for the info!!
> View attachment 12781
> 
> View attachment 12782
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Quite a monster!


----------

